# My GSD EARS NOT STANDING..didn't know where else to post im new to this



## jeasy02 (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi - I am new to this site and could not find another place to post this question and I know there have been many questions surrounding my question regarding my puppy's ears not standing erect. I've searched different threads and couldn't really find the exact match so I figure I would post and see what kind of results I would get. If I could have found the answer somewhere else, please let me know and I'll go there and I apologize.

My purebred GSD is going to be 8-months old next week - beautiful dog and a big boy at that. So as with many other owners, I have a concern over his ears. They stick out like airplane wings and it's frustrating that looking at a lot of sites say that if they are not up by 5-6months then it is too late. I personally do not believe 100% of that, but it is what it is. I believe my dog is done teething, even though he chewed the wood from the door frame the other day, but his ears did go up before, criss-cross and all that weird stuff. We tried the glue and his ears would stay up for about a good week and then the right ear would go back to the side position and the other ear would stay up and then lost the erection. So my wife and I are going to try and use the tape method and see what happens. When the glue was on, he kept scratching and every time it would only stay on for a week, so I figure that was not even enough time. What is more disheartening is the fact that I spoke with the breeder last night and she said that the entire litter has all had their ears perk up, obviously except for mine. So she said to try taping them. She said the sire's ear did not stand up until around 7-8months.

My question is, is there still hope? He is still growing and I figure if I can tape them and leave the tape on for a great deal of time, then the cartilage will stand. His genes say that his ears will stand up, well you know what i mean, his entire pedigree's ears stood up. 

Please let me know your thoughts before I cry - well too late for that!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Well it is late but it can still happen but love him either way!  At his age I would think he's going to need help to get them up. Any time I have a pup that has ears still down at 5 months I start using forms.

Did you use ear froms and surgical glue before? You are correct 1 week is not long enough. If they start to come loose toward the end of a week, just reglue rather than letting them come out. Also get some Solid Gold Seameal, I hear it is helpful as well.


----------



## jeasy02 (Dec 9, 2010)

OH yes I am going to love him regardless, but being my first dog, it is kind of hard not to look at him differently when everyone else GSD has their ears perked up. I was reading different sites and everyone said to use Tear Mender so that is what I used before. What happened is that the glue got so thick on the hair that it was not even hair anymore, it was glue sticking on glue, which after while it would just come apart even after the first day. It is funny because even a couple of times last week when he was running and playing both ears would be up and perked, but for the most part, they were sideways. 

I figure since their parents and their entire pedigree's ears were up, then his should - with a little bit of help of course. Today I am going to buy the material for the tape and really tape it on there so he won't be able to scratch it off and leave it for about 2 - 4 weeks. If after by then it does not stay erect, I will try one more time and if after by then, I figure I will accept him for who he is. But I am sure it will work this time with a little bit more dedication!

Thank you and I will also try the Solid Gold Seameal


----------



## tupacolypse (Dec 12, 2010)

i had the same problem. glue would come apart and take hair with it... tape would slide right off... so im just gonna except what ever happens i guess. i know one case where the ears stood up around 18 months


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

jeasy02 said:


> OH yes I am going to love him regardless, but being my first dog, it is kind of hard not to look at him differently when everyone else GSD has their ears perked up.


Not everyone!











I :wub: floppy/unusual ears!


----------



## ZebsMommy (Dec 4, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Not everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Emoore your pup is adorable! It's like a permanent puppy stage ears! I LOVE it! I sometimes wish Zeb's were still floppy, it was so cute. Don't get me wrong, I love the up ears, I just think it's so cute!


----------



## rcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Your story about the 8-month-old GSD is just about exactly the same as mine. In fact, I sat down to ask what has happened to my GSD who, after 8 months, now has one ear up and one ear down. I didn't tape because just as I was about to tape they would go up. I called the breeder and she gave me the same story that you got. "That's really strange because all of the other pups' ears went up early." Then, as I let out a few details about diet and the method I used to eventually tape the ears I heard the whole business about how it was my fault!! I am trying the breathe-right strips now, but it doesn't seem to be going anywhere. I asked the vet if anything could be done, and she got a little frustrated with me. Anyway, I know how you feel. I have my fingers crossed for your GSD and, well, mine too.


----------

